# My first Contrapunctual work.



## ponpoungpet (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm actually new here. I'm 20 years old and I am an intermediate piano player. I just learned some theories on counterpoint on youtube videos, and tried writing a two-part counterpoint work few days ago. This is what came out. Please leave your comments on it. Thank you.


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

Could you explain how to do such video?


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

Please continue. 
Look forward to the melodies.


----------



## ponpoungpet (Jun 16, 2016)

Use blueberry flashback recording soft ware. recommend it.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

It may sort of sound OK to some, but the score is riddled with technical errors.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Don't give up your daytime job just yet


----------

